# Home Stereo Confusion ...



## Chatsworth (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay, I'm old school in that I love the old stereo receivers (my Kenwood 9400 is similar to the one pictured here) as I refuse to go with the new light, cheap stuff out there. They really sound different (better).

Well, my Kenwood needs to go into the shop to be serviced so I thought I'd buy a used replacement off Craigslist in the meantime, but I'm confused by all these AV hybrids I see with numbers such as "5.1" and "7.1", etc. What are those numbers and will these hybrids just play radio music and will my CD changer connect and work with them as well?:vs_worry:

... When I was a kid, one would walk into a person's apartment or house and their stereo set-up and record/tape collection was the focal point of the room. It was generally a shrine comprised of some cement blocks, wooden planks, and a Pioneer receiver set-up that had more lit gauges than a nuclear power plant -- and just as powerful. They could be living one paycheck from squalor owing all their friends and relatives money, but wow could their Sansui receiver deliver. ...Those were the days. :biggrin2:

Thanks in advance. :smile:


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

5.1 and 7.1 refers to surround systems. Surround sound is a system of stereo sound whereby three or more speakers surround the listener so as to create a more realistic effect similar to that of a modern theatre.

A 5.1 surround sound system uses 6 speakers to create the surround sound effect. 7.1 surround sound systems use 8 speakers. The two extra speakers provide a slightly better audio quality.

In a 5.1 system you will have a center speaker, left and right front, left and right rear and a sub-woofer.

In a 7.1 system you will have the same thing as the 5.1 except there will be addition speakers on the left and right sides. 

There are some inexpensive three speaker systems that simulate surround sound but they are not as good as the real thing.

This is not a simple case of running out and buying 6 or 8 random speakers and hooking them up. For surround sound to work the speakers need to be matching and connected to a surround sound capable A/V receiver.

When properly connected and adjusted, surround sound adds a whole new dimension to watching movies or listening to music.

Most modern surround sound receivers come with a small microphone which is placed in the middle of the listening area. You then run an application on the receiver that sends out a tone through each speaker. The microphone picks up the tone and uses it to adjust the level of that speaker for optimum listening.

I can tell you from personal experience, watching the likes of Saving Private Ryan or Pearl Harbor in surround sound adds a whole new level to watching movies.


----------



## Chatsworth (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you very much for the layman's explanation as to how these systems and their set-ups work. I feel armed now. I still have a brand new DVD/VHS combo hooked up to my TV. Technology has lapped me. 

But the main question still persists: Can I simply use it as a radio, and can I also plug my 5 carousel music CD player to it? I simply want to listen to music. Some of these "receivers" also state 500 watts. Are they really that powerful. That was a lot of power in the old days.

Thank you again.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I know how you feel ref the old school days of hi-fi. It was a simpler time, and back then all I wanted was a Studer-Revox 10" reel to reel tape deck. Never got one though, and now we have the ability to record to hard disc or flash drives. Yes, the newer audio equipment can connect your CD carousel with no problems. The 500 watts you mentioned is total watts, so divide by the number of channels. A 500 watt power rating for a 5.1 system would be 100 watts per channel, if you believe the marketing. Probably more like 75 watts per channel in reality though. 

I liked the way you described the old school stereo system. My audio rack (made by Kenwood), circa 1978, consisted of a Dual 1249 turntable, a Pioneer TX-9500 stereo tuner, a Kenwood KA6004 integrated amp, a Pioneer CTF-9090 cassette deck, and a Soundcraftsmen equalizer. By the way, nice Kenwood receiver.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

yes any new receiver can be used as a 2 channel stereo mode, there are some brand new units for about 150$ if you don't plan using surround mode


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

Chatsworth said:


> Thank you very much for the layman's explanation as to how these systems and their set-ups work. I feel armed now. I still have a brand new DVD/VHS combo hooked up to my TV. Technology has lapped me.
> 
> But the main question still persists: Can I simply use it as a radio, and can I also plug my 5 carousel music CD player to it? I simply want to listen to music. Some of these "receivers" also state 500 watts. Are they really that powerful. That was a lot of power in the old days.
> 
> Thank you again.


the 500 watt is a gimmick, real specs are around 90-100 watt channel (but you cant drive all channels together at full power, amp power is shared between channels) check the nameplate rating and it is probably about 250w consumption and output power will never be over that


----------



## Chatsworth (Feb 1, 2014)

Dave Sal said:


> I know how you feel ref the old school days of hi-fi. It was a simpler time, and back then all I wanted was a Studer-Revox 10" reel to reel tape deck. Never got one though, and now we have the ability to record to hard disc or flash drives. Yes, the newer audio equipment can connect your CD carousel with no problems. The 500 watts you mentioned is total watts, so divide by the number of channels. A 500 watt power rating for a 5.1 system would be 100 watts per channel, if you believe the marketing. Probably more like 75 watts per channel in reality though.
> 
> I liked the way you described the old school stereo system. My audio rack (made by Kenwood), circa 1978, consisted of a Dual 1249 turntable, a Pioneer TX-9500 stereo tuner, a Kenwood KA6004 integrated amp, a Pioneer CTF-9090 cassette deck, and a Soundcraftsmen equalizer. By the way, nice Kenwood receiver.


Wow, you had quite a set-up. Hopefully your walls weren't paper thin, and your neighbors had the same tastes in music. :wink2:

Yeah, things were much simpler then, and yeah, some stereo set-ups were virtual shrines; an alter of transistors, knobs, switches, buttons, colorful gauges, sleek designs, wood accents, and mortar all pressed on shag carpeting you'd be embarrassed to use in a dog house today. Another thing missing from the topography of that day are not only stereo stores (Circuit City was probably the last like that), but the colorful spokesman/salesman on radio and TV plugging stereo shops back then. We had some colorful characters back then here in San Diego -- Used car salesmen selling stereo components. One place was called 'Mad Jacks'. Its spokesman, who we never saw, punctuated each sentence with a wicked laugh ("Eeeee-hee-hee-hee-hee!") on its radio commercials, and the best part was that he'd start a commercial with some local current event, like maybe comment on the problem a local politician was having, or comment on some aspect of a Charger or Padre loss. His commercials were hilarious as they were topical and FUNNY. I'm sure every major city had characters like them.

Thank you so much for your assistance. :smile:


----------



## Chatsworth (Feb 1, 2014)

carmusic said:


> the 500 watt is a gimmick, real specs are around 90-100 watt channel (but you cant drive all channels together at full power, amp power is shared between channels) check the nameplate rating and it is probably about 250w consumption and output power will never be over that


Thank you, Carmusic. I don't think the power (wattage) of any current used receiver will be an issue in my case here as it is for bookshelf speakers here in my bedroom, but I did wonder about the claims being made. I'm guessing the Kenwood unit I have "only" has about 120 watts, and I've never taken it to one-tenth that and it can be loud. 
Thank you very much for breaking it down for me. I guess I can study up and learn about all the new stuff, but I've just been too lazy. :wink2:


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Chatsworth said:


> Thank you, Carmusic. I don't think the power (wattage) of any current used receiver will be an issue in my case here as it is for bookshelf speakers here in my bedroom, but I did wonder about the claims being made. I'm guessing the Kenwood unit I have "only" has about 120 watts, and I've never taken it to one-tenth that and it can be loud.
> Thank you very much for breaking it down for me. I guess I can study up and learn about all the new stuff, but I've just been too lazy. :wink2:


The new stuff can seem daunting with all the techno-speak on some sites. However when you get down to nuts and bolts it is not that difficult.

Do not get to wrapped up on some of the articles that get into the measuring systems to the level that only a professional audiophile might be able to hear. 

When all is said and done, a good quality receiver coupled with quality speakers properly connected is all you need.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Since all you're doing is running two speakers, all you need is a two channel receiver.

Easy to find at a Habitat for Humanity, on Craigslist, Pawnshop (absolutely the last resort).

Contrary to what some have said here, many, if not most, 5.1, 6.1, 7.1 etc, etc, actually DO have power at the claimed levels because they use separate amps stage for all channels with the exception of the .1, .2 channels which are line level outputs for subwoofers.

Make it easy on yourself, get a two channel receiver so you don't have to worry about doing any set up functions...


----------



## goldenzrule (Jun 11, 2017)

ktkelly said:


> Since all you're doing is running two speakers, all you need is a two channel receiver.
> 
> Easy to find at a Habitat for Humanity, on Craigslist, Pawnshop (absolutely the last resort).
> 
> ...


Fancy seeing you here. Hello my friend


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

goldenzrule said:


> Fancy seeing you here. Hello my friend


I have friends in low places....LOL


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

I'm a little late, but the power ratings on them can be interesting and fairly subjective. 

Old school was power consumption..... New school is powered delivered. (you can have a very large but short pulse and remain within the required power consumption. A marketing ploy.) Then there's how they measure it. Peak and RMS are electrical terms. RMS = 0.707 * peak. PMPO is marketing short for "mine is bigger then yours...." its essentially useless. Where RMS and peak are measured over seconds or even minutes, PMPO is measured in microseconds. (artificially bumping up the wattage.)

In most home surround systems, the satellites will be 2-10W RMS each, with the rest going to the sub. ("500-1000W" configurations) They are generally loud enough to feel the rumbling 3 floors away. 

PS. A cheap surround system will be cheaper then the very hard to find 2 channel system. (I've seen fairly cheap 2.1 systems though.) Every one that I've seen can play standard stereo audio. The only question is the physical connections. 

Cheers!


----------

